
BKED, the DOS text editor that rendered text the hard way - mrzool
http://www.tnhh.net/posts/bked-gui-as-tui.html
======
jonjacky
Very impressive use of modest resources to great effect. From the article:

"BKED (pronounced buh-ked, e as in kept) was the de-facto text editor in
Vietnam in the 80s-90s. ... BKED runs on MS-DOS and looks just like Microsft
Editor aka edit.com, except for it displays and allows the user to input text
in Vietnamese. ... it is a full-blown GUI that runs in Hercules/CGA/EGA/VGA
graphics .... It draws every single pixel in its GUI with no acceleration ...
It had to do it very quickly and economically – computers in Vietnam at the
time were all old secondhand ones imported from the US recycling centers and
such. ... it could also do quite sophisticated mathematical formulas and chart
drawing. ... the editor was used to typeset the whole suite of national
textbooks on every subject in the 90s." Several screenshots in the article
demonstrate the features.

